# Web SSH client ?



## BeaTBoxX (29. September 2004)

Hiho zusammen,

weiss jemand von euch , ob es einen web ssh Client gibt, der die ssh Verbindung serverseitig aufbaut? Was ich so per google finde, sind immer die gleichen Javaapplets, die eben die Verbindung von meinem Browser heraus aufbauen.
Ich fände es klasse, wenn das von Seiten des Webservers gehen würde. sprich eine art Http Tunnel mit Webfrontend ^^ existiert sowas überhaupt?

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------

